# found today when brought my bro to karate



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

air conditioner... we don't need no steeenkin AC
but we do need more duck-tape









Access... we don't need to steeenkin access


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is really fascinating stuff. :sleep1:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This is really fascinating stuff. :sleep1:


sorry i can't beat your best work...


----------



## JinYin_Thew (Feb 17, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> sorry i can't beat your best work...



:thumbup: Don't worry man .... it's nice of you to post this here. It is a real unique idea of air conditioning. I think I can use this to decorate my office


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JinYin_Thew said:


> :thumbup: Don't worry man .... it's nice of you to post this here. It is a real unique idea of air conditioning. I think I can use this to decorate my office


haha, I'm not worrying, we mess with Pete-the-hack all the time!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't see any violations. Maybe the equipment for that disconnect is next to the switch on the other side of the wall?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> I didn't see any violations. Maybe the equipment for that disconnect is next to the switch on the other side of the wall?


 
I see what appears to be an open KO.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I see what appears to be an open KO.


it is:thumbsup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

all this and the only issue is a missing KO ? :sleep1:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> all this and the only issue is a missing KO ? :sleep1:


lol, no the sign in the first pic is ducktaped over an air conditioner opening, and the second pic is a switch over a bathroom, which is about 9 ft up in the air


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with duct taping your AC. I seal mine up in the winter to cut back on the heating bill. That switch might be a disconect for a hot water tank on the lid of the bath on the other side. Not necesarily a violation as you could reach it from that side. Gotta admit that duct tape job is pretty fancy!


----------



## ElectroMotive (Mar 10, 2010)

Do people still take Karate? I thought when Mixed Martial Arts came around people realized the worthlessness of Karate. Boxing-wrestling-juijitsu-muythai is what wins cage fights.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe the switch is a service disconnect for for a fan or something and the cover comes off the a/c in summer.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

ElectroMotive said:


> Do people still take Karate? I thought when Mixed Martial Arts came around people realized the worthlessness of Karate. Boxing-wrestling-juijitsu-muythai is what wins cage fights.


Dang, what is he trying to do, pop his back? :laughing: I would just go to the chiropractor for that and skip the cage fight but thats just me.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Open KO & nascar tape (good for 200 karate kicks) holding up the sign real nice :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Will ya look at the damn dates before you reply? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Will ya look at the damn dates before you reply? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah!! 
Even Peter D. was here.!!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Dang, what is he trying to do, pop his back? :laughing: I would just go to the chiropractor for that and skip the cage fight but thats just me.


thats a rear naked choke. one of the hardest brazilian jiu jitsu moves to get out of. the easiest way to get out is tap.

he also has him in the body triangle too. if that guy doesnt tap he will be sleeping


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> thats a rear naked choke. one of the hardest brazilian jiu jitsu moves to get out of. the easiest way to get out is tap.
> 
> he also has him in the body triangle too. if that guy doesnt tap he will be sleeping


yep I took a little jui jitsu and I was the subject of a few of those and it ain't pleasant! You do go black almost immediately when that forearm goes across your throat.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

makes me want to take a cruise


----------

